# I'm digging fresh mayonnaise



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

So much better than anything store bought. I make a fresh batch every weekend and it lasts all week in the fridge. 

One whole egg and one additional yolk from another (from my own flock of free ranging, pastured, hens) into a mixing container. Into that add a couple of tablespoons full of distilled white vinegar, a half teaspoon of yellow mustard, a quarter teaspoon of salt, extra _light _olive oil (not extra virgin or even regular olive oil, as they have a decidedly non-mayonnaise type flavor that produces the wrong result) of a volume to match the total volume of what's in there. Now put a stick style blender in all the way to the bottom and blend. Continue to add more extra light olive oil as you blend till it assumes the consistency you expect from mayonnaise, and you're done. 

PS Light olive oil is just olive oil that's been so much filtered as to eliminate the distinctive olive oil flavor, so it can be used in a more versatile manner.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the stick blender idea, I just made fresh mayo in the cuisinart. My stick blender would much easier to clean! I thought it was delicious with regular olive oil. Different flavor than bought mayo, but good.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

hey...thanks for that recipe....Janet


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You need one of these, a Wesson Oil Mayonnaise Maker, aka Wesson Bicep Builder. Recipe embossed on the jar.


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

That's awesome, Sally. Could you type what it says on the jar. No matter how high I make the magnification, I can't read but every third word.

PS That's about the proportion of the mixing container I use, tall and narrow like that, i.e., for putting the stick blender in. Prevents splashing. Just about enough room on the sides for the stick blender head to go to the bottom, and not much more. 

You might find this article interesting: Linkhttp://www.effinghamherald.net/archives/13005/


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, it is hard to read. Here's what it says:

*Mayonnaise*

*An egg, 2 Tablespoons lemon juice, or vinegar; teaspoon each of mustard, salt, sugar; dash of pepper.*

*Beat in thoroughly as poured from can, 1 pint Wesson Oil.*


I understand the secret is to pour the oil in _very_ slowly - almost a drop at a time, not more than a teaspoon at a time.


edited: as I read the article you linked, the recipe is right in there!


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

suitcase_sally said:


> Yes, it is hard to read. Here's what it says:
> 
> *Mayonnaise*
> 
> ...


Yep. I found that after asking you to type it. Sorry. 

Interesting to note that the recipe is similar to the one I use, but I don't add either sugar or pepper. 

As for gradual pouring, that might be more crucial if you're churning it by hand than with the electric stick blender.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Ooooohhh, the 24 oz jars would be perfect for this. DH just told me that he made mayo in Home Ec class in high school (almost 30 years ago!) and would love to make mayo.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I started making my own about a month ago when my beloved Hellmann's crossed $4 per "quart". I had to play around with the recipe a bit, but I'm happy with it.

Here's my recipe if anyone's interested...

1 c. oil
1 large egg (at room temp)
1/2 t salt (you can add more at the end if needed)

1 tsp sugar
1 tsp dry mustard
1/8 tsp white pepper
1/8 tsp horseradish 

Pinch of paprika (about 1/16 tsp)
1 1/2 TBSP fresh lemon juice
1/2 TBSP white vinegar

Into a 2-cup measure, add all ingredients EXCEPT the oil. Pulse w/ stick blender until well blended.

Drizzle oil into mixture while blending, moving stick blender to incorporate the oil.

Transfer to a 1 pint mason jar, cover, refrigerate (makes a little over 1 cup of mayo).

The original recipe said it keeps for up to 2 weeks in the fridge, but the recipe as is lasts us about a week (unless, of course, I made potato salad or something).


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes folks


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

I read somewhere that the vinegar (or lemon juice) ingredient kills salmonella by exposing it to acidity levels above what it can survive in.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Hippygirl, my local Meijer store puts Hellman's on sale about once every 6 weeks - $2.99. That's cheaper than the store brand.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My standard recipe is 1 egg, 5 tsp lemon juice, 1/2 tsp salt, and 1 cup olive oil.

I change up the flavor from batch to batch by using cider or other vinegar instead of lemon juice, by trying different oils, or with add-ins like a tsp of chopped fresh dill or 2 cloves of garlic, or a bit of wasabi, or a tsp of mustard.

It's time to make more mayo! Garlic-dill today, I think.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been looking for a recipe for home made dressing type mayo for a long time. My mom made it for our sandwiches when I was a kid but haven;t been able to find any like hers. It had egg yolks and vinegar and a tad of butter, but I can;t remember the exact recipe. Anyone know what I am talking about. Like the mayo recipe Hippy girl put on. Thanks


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I used to make mayo in the blender with a similar recipe to those that have been posted -- including drizzling in the oil and having to not only try to get all the product out of the container, but having to clean it afterwards, too. (Yes, I do know about the blending hot water & soap trick; it's getting into all the nooks and crannies to get the mayo out that's a pain.)

I have been using an immersion blender for making mayo for years now, and can say that putting all the ingredients in at once and blending for less than 30 seconds is so much better!

I use this method to make hollandaise sauce, too.


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

Marcia in MT said:


> I used to make mayo in the blender with a similar recipe to those that have been posted -- including drizzling in the oil and having to not only try to get all the product out of the container, but having to clean it afterwards, too. (Yes, I do know about the blending hot water & soap trick; it's getting into all the nooks and crannies to get the mayo out that's a pain.)
> 
> I have been using an immersion blender for making mayo for years now, and can say that putting all the ingredients in at once and blending for less than 30 seconds is so much better!
> 
> I use this method to make hollandaise sauce, too.


Hollandaise is in the same family an mayonnaise. Close to the same process in making it.


----------

